# Weather App Has Uninstalled Itself From iPad and Can't Get it Back



## CoriDavis (Feb 26, 2012)

My boyfriend's iPad (7th Generation, iPadOS 13.4) has a very perplexing problem. He opened it one day (Reportedly after running FaceTime) and the default Apple weather app was gone. The app was completely uninstalled from the iPad.

We went to the App Store and searched for the app, but it was nowhere to be found. As a last resort, I sent the direct download link to the app's page to the iPad, and was able to access the page. However, the download link was grayed out and said "The necessary features to run this app are missing from this device".

I updated the software, still no change.

Even Apple Support was clueless. They walked us through resetting the home screen (which didn't change anything).

Finally, we factory reset the iPad, which should have worked. There's no reason why it wouldn't. But even after the reset, the app did not come back and was still not available in the appstore, nor reading as compatible with the device. 

His iPhone (11) still has the weather app installed and can see the app in the appstore, which can be opened and shared. We even tried factory reset using the iPhone's iCloud backup, which has the weather app installed, and it still did not come back.

I have checked other forum posts, and this same issue has happened to a LOT of people, but they were able to fix it by one of the above methods, or they had no answer at all.

I'm not an Apple person myself, but my method would be to copy the app file itself from the phone and just shove it on there, but I wouldn't know how to do that on an Apple device or if it's even possible.

My method from the beginning was by far a much easier one: Just get a *different* weather app! I use The Weather Channel and it's fine! But noooo... it _has to be *this one*_. 

Anyway, I'm curious myself as to what exactly happened, how the app disappeared, and why it can't be reinstalled even after a factory reset.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm being fictitious, but maybe if he asked for his $3.99 back Apple would do more to solve the problem. The only real possibility I see is when Apple bought out Dark Sky, they might have included his unit as an Android rather than a iOS.


----------



## CoriDavis (Feb 26, 2012)

How long ago was that? This happened a matter of days ago.

Also since we've done the system restore, we've discovered Wallet and Health are also missing and giving the same errors.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Clear the cache in the iOS App Store.


----------

